# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Free Halloween Sheet music for contra dance

## harper

Attachment 92641Attachment 92642Looking for something to play at Halloween?  I have written several tunes that are good for Halloween contra dances.  Attached are a few in a little booklet.  My band Jalapeño Honey plays these on accordion, fiddle, flute, C-clarinet, and guitar, but they work on mandolin, too.  The waltz will come out in a book soon (Evelyns Waltz Book for Contra Dance Band) and someday the others will come out in a jig book and a reel book.  There are two versions attached so that you can find a part in the desired range for your instrument:

Treble trio (melody, high descant, and harmony)
Mixed trio (treble clef melody, descant down one octave but in treble clef, harmony in bass clef)

The tune titles are:
Armadillo Dance reel
Goblins at Midnight jig
Jack Point reel
Jesters Tale reel
March of the Gnomes jig
Masquerade waltz
Night Crawlers jig
Three Trolls jig

I hope you enjoy them.

harper

----------

Beanzy, 

Bob Visentin, 

Charlieshafer, 

JCook, 

John McCoy, 

Kristibob, 

Loretta Callahan, 

Mike Black

----------


## harper



----------


## JEStanek

Thanks for these!

Jamie

----------


## Randi Gormley

So cool! thanks!

----------


## harper

Here's the TAB for the melody of Night Crawlers.  I'll try to post a video later.

----------


## harper

Here is a video of me playing Night Crawlers on my rigel Q95 mandolin.  Please excuse my poor mandolin skills.  They are a work in progress.

----------

Dan Hoover, 

Hany Hayek, 

Loretta Callahan, 

SnappingTurtle

----------


## harper

If you go to the social group called Song-A-Week, there are now two videos of my Halloween waltz, Masquerade.  One is played by me on accordion and the other very beautifully by David Hansen on mandolin with back-up tracks.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/gr...#gmessage40361

----------


## harper

Here is the score for Masquerade with all parts in bass clef for Beanzy.

----------

Beanzy

----------


## Martin Jonas

Many thanks for these, Evelyn.  We've tried Masquerade with our semi-classical ensemble at our weekly get-together this evening and it was very popular with my colleagues.  We distributed the voices in a couple of different ways, and ended up playing it in four parts -- first mandolin gets melody, second mandolin discant, (octave) mandola gets harmony and the guitar player vamps a rhythm over the chords given in the score.  Sounded really lovely, so we'll probably give it a number and put it in our repertoire folder.

We have quite a few waltzes in our repertoire, and we played this one much like an Italian ballo liscio tune, with tremolo on the longer notes -- suits the tune, I think.

Martin

----------


## harper

Martin,

I'd love to see if a video if you make one.  Glad your group likes the tune.  I've written more than 20 waltzes and will probably post more soon.

----------


## Alyx Hanson

I'm so excited to try these out this weekend! Thanks so much for posting them!

----------


## harper

I'd glad folks are enjoying my Halloween tunes.  Here is a great Halloween jig that I arranged for my band.  It's an Irish tune called Crabs in the Skillet.  I am posting three versions:

Treble -melody, high descant, harmony, and guitar chords
Trio - melody (same as above), treble descant one octave lower than above, harmony in bass clef, and guitar chords
TABs

----------

JCook

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Martin,
> 
> I'd love to see if a video if you make one.  Glad your group likes the tune.  I've written more than 20 waltzes and will probably post more soon.


Hi Evelyn,

No video, but here are rough-and-ready group run-throughs of Masquerade and Goblins At Midnight.  Recorded simply by putting a Zoom H2n recorder into the middle during our weekly rehearsal tonight.  Goblins At Midnight was recorded sight-reading, so this is our very first attempt at playing this tune -- there are a few wrong notes.  Masquerade we played last week, so it was a bit smoother tonight.

Both pieces played with first and second mandolins taking the two top lines, octave mandola on the bottom line and guitar ad-lib over the chords.

Martin

----------


## harper

Martin,

Thank you very much for posting your run-throughs of these two tunes.  I am very happy to hear you play them.  It helps me to hear instruments other than those in my group so I can hear how well the tunes translate the mandolin family.  I like Masquerade very much as you have played it.  Goblins seems to need tweaking in the way I have voiced it.  Do you agree?

Would you like to try Goblins with a slightly different descant?  The original was written for flute.  I just tried this new one on mandolin and I think I like it better.

Thanks again,
Evelyn

----------


## Martin Jonas

Evelyn,

Many thanks for the feedback, and the instant revoicing!  We will try the new descant part when we meet next week.  The previous part didn't seem to mesh very well with the other voices when played on mandolin, no doubt because it was intended for the very different tonality of the flute.

Martin

----------


## Alyx Hanson

Just played through all of these last night, and wanted to say thank you again for posting them! They're some really fun tunes!

----------


## Martin Jonas

Coming back to this thread as I've just put together a multitracked solo recording of Masquerade, on Embergher bowlback (melody and descant) and tenor guitar (harmony and rhythm).  It's a great tune -- thanks again, Evelyn!



Martin

----------


## harper

Martin, thanks very much for posting your quartet rendition of my tune.  I am very pleased that you like it.  Your Emberger sounds lovely and the masquerade images are a very nice pairing with the tune.

Regards,
Evelyn

----------


## harper

Here is one of the tunes, The Jester's Tale, with the descant transposed down one octave to fit better on the mandolin.

----------

JCook, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## harper

Dear Mandolinistas,

Here is my new free collection of 13 tunes for Halloween.  Each tune is arranged for mandolin trio (melody, descant, and harmony) with guitar chords. The titles are:

1.	Abbots Bromley Horn Dance
2.	The Banshee
3.	The Hag’s Grave
4.	La Llorona
5.	The Lilting Banshee 
6.	Night Owl Canon
7.	The Old Witch of Ochiltree
8.	Tamlin or The Howling Wind
9.	Tarraing agus Sáith Arís (Pull the Knife and Stick It Again)
10.	The Tide Come In (or the Brown Coffin)
11.	Under This Stone Lies Gabriel John
12.	The Witches Hill 
13.	Young Tom Ennis (or The Banshee’s Wail over the Mangle Pit)

The booklet has blurbs about each tune, including some historical information about hags and banshees. 

Best regards,
Evelyn

----------

Beanzy, 

derbex, 

JCook, 

John MacPhee, 

John Uhrig

----------


## John Uhrig

As always...Thanks for the new tunes. They are so much fun to play

----------


## John Kelly

WHat a great collection, Evelyn, and especially all the information you include on all the tunes.  Thanks so much.

----------


## dhbailey

Thanks for the Halloween book and for the listing from your two collections, Evelyn!  I'm impressed with all your arrangements -- how do you find the time to sleep?   :Wink:

----------


## harper

John and dhbailey, 

I'm glad you like the tunes. My friends and I played them last night on a motley assortment of instruments, 2 mandolins, 3 fiddles, a flute, a C clarinet, and a guitar. Everything worked well except The Witches Hill. I have made some changes to the harmony in the B part. I have attached the new page.

Also, there should be a correction in The Old Witches of Ogiltree: the E in the last measure of the harmony line should be a D.

Regards,
Evelyn

Errare humanum est.

----------


## Nigel Gatherer

An excellent presentation - thank you, harper. 

Ignoscere divinum.

----------


## musicology

Hey, thanks - very nice pieces and fun to play! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Alyx Hanson

I just pulled out the original collection yesterday; so excited to see you've made another! Thank you so much for the music!

----------

